#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Folklore Myths & Urban Legends >  >  >  Magic Involving Doll possesion

## taceyoto

Hello! I am doing research and am looking for leads involving magic related to doll possession.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Are you trying to find out about how to use the poppet, or if a doll is possessed?

----------


## taceyoto

Im talking about any form of occult practice involving dolls,

----------


## ZeldaFitz

That is a very broad spectrum.

----------


## daecon

There's poppets, of course, of which the stereotypical _voodoo doll_ is the most famous example. They're used for more than curses, however. A properly prepared poppet can also be used for remote healing, protection and "love" spells. They can also be set as a sort of _picture of Dorian Gray_ decoy, attracting harm to itself thus sparing the original subject.

Dolls and stuffed animals can also be used for a servitor focus. The doll serves to house the spirit of a servitor, serving as both a home and a physical representation of the entity. The servitor will typically take on the appearance of the doll, leading to some question as to whether the doll itself is alive in some manner. This is the magic behind the evil doll, Chucky. It's also the paradigm in force for holy idols. The physical idol houses an aspect of the god.

----------


## zero

wow this is interesting

has anyone seen puppet master.


I wonder if this is the same ideology for idols(a earthly representation of a god).

----------


## angeress

This is a pure Voodoo type of magick and it is effective too. I will have to look up the info from my personal belongings and give you the details on how to create dolls for basically everything.
I knew one man who cured himself with a blue dolly, and colour coding is very important for doll rituals.

----------


## Belphebe

It is not pure Voodoo, there are many witches and women in the Appalachian mountains and all around the south that also uses dolls in magick. There are women who only pass down to other women and they are not Voodoo practitioners. This type of magick is known to many.

----------


## Tanemis

Having been born and raised in the Appalachain mountains (I grew up in Asheville, NC) what sort of magick is this? I've not heard of it. The only magick practitioning (though to be honest my mother as I was growing up sheltered me from even knowing much about it) in and around Asheville I had heard of was Wiccan practices though I'm sure there is much much more in the area.

----------


## Belphebe

Lady Dunsany my father's friend who died, called it Southern Magick, it was passed down from each generation of women. My Dad said it was passed down verbally, no written word. My Dad said Lady Dunsany did everything with words and used dolls, but never told him any secrets. One of the old admin here told my Dad there was a thread on Southern Magick here written by lady Dunsany, but I have never seen it.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Hey guys, the term for Appalachian magick is called "Appalachian Granny Magic".

"Though the tradition is a very old one, dating all the way back to the first settlers of the magical Appalachian Mountains who came over from Scotland and Ireland in the 1700's. They brought along their even older Irish and Scottish Magical Traditions with them. Those two 'old world' Traditions were then blended with a dash of the local tradition of the Tsalagi (Now, called the Cherokee Indians.) The recipe for the Appalachian Granny Magic Tradition was then complete, though this potion simmered on a low boil for many generations before anyone dubbed it with the name, 'Appalachian Granny Magic.'"

"The Appalachian Granny Magic Tradition, like many of the older ones, was passed on from parents to their children for many generations, and generally was not 'taught' outside of the individual family structures"

Something about an American Valkyrie goddess is in there as well but I can't find the source.

Witchvox Article

I made a doll once with a spirit in it.
He was a mafioso back when he was alive but was betrayed.
Now he digs vengeance and will help right any wrongs against you.
Mostly, violently.
He enjoys knives. One of his eyes is literally, kept out, of his head.
Nice guy to have on your side as long as you don't piss him off.
He cause my buddy to get stabbed by thumbtacks and slammed his hands in a car door.

It's a breeze making a doll up and running.

----------


## monsterbetty

I did a binding with a doll. I made it out of burlap and put a piece of hair of the object of the binding. And did some incantations and a literal binding of the doll. It worked as far as I could tell. I was asked to do this by a russian occultist. He believe that if he was bound to do no harm that no harm would ever come to him. I don't think he was correct in that assumption but I did as he wished. I've done a few other things. I think that perhaps I'll write something out about all of it.  :Smile:

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

Spirits and Human souls can also be bound to dolls as well... see this thread:

http://www.occultforums.net/angels-d...g-spirits.html

however the strength of the spirit contained, (a.k.a. The ability for said object to operate on its own accord) depends both the skill of the operator as well as how often it is fed.

~Veritas

----------

